# Paranoid About Using Flashlights Outdoors (in neighborhoods, cities, etc)?



## MarkF786 (Feb 7, 2016)

Is it just me or do any of you get paranoid about using your flashlights outdoors? I live in an average middle class suburban neighborhood and I often think people will be suspicious if they see me using a flashlight at night and may call the cops. For example, there's a pond very close to me that has a walking path around it, which I use frequently during the day - but I think if I use a flashlight to walk around it at night, the people with homes backing on the pond will be wondering, "what's he doing out there with a flashlight?" Similarly, there's a large recreation field nearby with several baseball fields, soccer fields, open space, etc; it'd be a great place to test a flashlight, but then people might be wondering, "what the hell is he doing with that bright flashlight out there?" And if a cop drove by, most likely they would stop and ask questions (I've had a lot of experience with cops stopping & asking questions when I was a teenager and hung around outside a lot at night). Heck, even when I test my flashlights in my backyard (which backs onto woods), I imagine my neighbors wondering, "what is he looking for in the wood?!"

It seems in suburbia, people are suspicious of anything out of the ordinary. I'd imagine living in more rural areas, it wouldn't be as much of a problem.

Anyone else have this paranoia? Have any of you had run-ins with neighbors and cops wondering why you're using a flashlight?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 7, 2016)

I'd imagine that as long as your now shining your light into their property, you won't have an issue.

Some areas have park rules banning entrance after dusk. Someone seeing a light in those areas probably will get you a visit.

Your lake area, if you're walking on the path and shining the light into the water probably won't get much notice, especially after they see you do it a few times. Shining the light as someones house or entering onto their lawn will get you visibility with the local law enforcement community.


----------



## Skaaphaas (Feb 7, 2016)

Whereabouts do you live? Seems like Australia or the UK where the law abiding lives in fear of causing offence or having to speak to the police.

Firstly, someone with nefarious intentions are certainly not going to draw attention to themselves by shining a very bright light up and down. 

Secondly, someone with nefarious intentions would most likely not like to be in the vicinity of such a light, lest they get exposed. 

Thirdly, if there is no law preventing you from using your property in public (like green laser etc), then whoever tells you otherwise can kindly and politely go and fly a kite.


----------



## MX421 (Feb 7, 2016)

Skaaphaas said:


> Thirdly, if there is no law preventing you from using your property in public (like green laser etc), then whoever tells you otherwise can kindly and politely go and fly a kite.



+1

As a teenager, i worried about what people would think when i didn't wear the right brand of clothes. I'm over that now 

Seriously though, i remember reading another post on here awhile back where someone had the neighborhood security called on them for doing precisely as the OP stated. No charges were filed i don't think, but they were hassled.


----------



## ven (Feb 7, 2016)

Generally no, however i can not get any benefit around me from most of my lights potential so does require open areas/parks etc. 
Outside other than testing out stuff, i keep lights aimed low and low ouput(sub 1000lm) and more flood orientated .

Can understand though, naturally people are suspicious of flashlight beams, even in doors as it can look like burglars! and around properties. A lot depends on area and how your neighbors are as well. 

Sometimes at the country park it can feel a little odd(dont care at all about that or what others think tbh anyway) with the high output lights, odd dog walker with their £2 asda throw away light........few comments time to time but positive. 

Just fun stuff ..........Just dont ware a balaclava whilst using your flashlight :laughing:


----------



## kj2 (Feb 7, 2016)

Had that same feeling, when I started to collect and use flashlights. Back then, I only used them when there weren't people around.
But now, some neighbors know that I've quality lights so they know who is outside. Plus, I only use my light when I really need a light. Of course, don't shine at people, animals or into people their houses.
I do shine into vehicles that need to be light-up. But that's mostly because they're parked suspiciously. Otherwise, there is no need.


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 7, 2016)

You worry less about how others see you when you realize how few see you at all.


----------



## ven (Feb 7, 2016)

StarHalo said:


> You worry less about how others see you when you realize how few see you at all.




true!!

Especially if blinded by 14,000+ lumens..........


----------



## 1DaveN (Feb 7, 2016)

My parents' house is in a suburban neighborhood with no street lights, and I really appreciate people who walk with flashlights. There's little traffic there, people don't seem to be too careful - I've had a couple of situations where my car was uncomfortably close to someone before I saw them. As for the pond, as long as it's public property, I would think your light would let people know you're somewhere you're allowed to be, instead of wondering that you might be skulking around in yards. I live in an urban area where I don't really need a light when walking around, but I carry one even though I seldom use it.


----------



## theafterlife (Feb 7, 2016)

I live in a urban area and use a flashlight daily for dog walking. I have never had an issue and i keep mine on the highest output. I wouldn't worry about it your not doing anything illegal. People use flashlights at public areas all the time. Specially in the winter time when it is dark often.


You should feel worried or ashamed of lighting an area so you can see.


----------



## TMedina (Feb 7, 2016)

Meh. As a large, non-white male, I'm probably a little more aware of public scrutiny. That said, be mindful of how you're acting with a flashlight - as others have noted, don't light up someone else's house or property, unless you can provide a good explanation afterwards, if needed: I heard a rustling in the bushes near me, for example.

I suspect a great deal of attention will be paid to *how* you use the light - again, as others have noted, if people notice something odd, or out of the ordinary, like someone skulking about a property with a flashlight, they'll pay more attention. Versus someone standing around, openly, with a flashlight - "oh, probably Bob looking for that cat again." Scenario 1, someone doesn't want to be seen. Scenario 2, not hiding, probably has legitimate business, cool.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Feb 7, 2016)

NoNotAgain said:


> I'd imagine that as long as your now shining your light into their property, you won't have an issue.
> 
> Some areas have park rules banning entrance after dusk. Someone seeing a light in those areas probably will get you a visit.
> 
> Your lake area, if you're walking on the path and shining the light into the water probably won't get much notice, especially after they see you do it a few times. Shining the light as someones house or entering onto their lawn will get you visibility with the local law enforcement community.


Coming from living in a rural area on a farm to living in an apartment complex, I wonder the same thing when using my lights. No one here seems to think any thing of it when I'm shining my lights into the open area between the apartment buildings. I don't shine them into any of the apartments, at people, etc. so I don't really see the issue. If the cops were to stop me I don't think it would be a big deal and heck I might even be able to introduce an officer to a wider variety of lights.


----------



## ven (Feb 7, 2016)

i do wonder about mr candle lamp in his great beam pics


----------



## Tachead (Feb 7, 2016)

MarkF786 said:


> Is it just me or do any of you get paranoid about using your flashlights outdoors? I live in an average middle class suburban neighborhood and I often think people will be suspicious if they see me using a flashlight at night and may call the cops. For example, there's a pond very close to me that has a walking path around it, which I use frequently during the day - but I think if I use a flashlight to walk around it at night, the people with homes backing on the pond will be wondering, "what's he doing out there with a flashlight?" Similarly, there's a large recreation field nearby with several baseball fields, soccer fields, open space, etc; it'd be a great place to test a flashlight, but then people might be wondering, "what the hell is he doing with that bright flashlight out there?" And if a cop drove by, most likely they would stop and ask questions (I've had a lot of experience with cops stopping & asking questions when I was a teenager and hung around outside a lot at night). Heck, even when I test my flashlights in my backyard (which backs onto woods), I imagine my neighbors wondering, "what is he looking for in the wood?!"
> 
> It seems in suburbia, people are suspicious of anything out of the ordinary. I'd imagine living in more rural areas, it wouldn't be as much of a problem.
> 
> Anyone else have this paranoia? Have any of you had run-ins with neighbors and cops wondering why you're using a flashlight?



Dont let the paranoid sheeple ruin your fun man. You are doing nothing wrong. Use your flashlights as you see fit and if anyone questions it just tell them you like flashlights and are testing them. People that carry pocket and belt knives as tools have this same issue and I give the same advice. As long as you arent breaking any laws then dont worry about what others think. Its none of their business and you shouldnt let the fear mongerers control how you live your life.

Just dont shine your lights onto private property and/or into others houses as others have said.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 7, 2016)

Tac Gunner said:


> If the cops were to stop me I don't think it would be a big deal and heck I might even be able to introduce an officer to a wider variety of lights.



I had to take my Dad to the ER a couple of weeks ago. The hospital has their own security as well as the local police that are there for prisoner medical issues.

In order to get into the ER examination area, you have to get a pass. The local officer was standing at the desk talking with security when I walked up asking for the pass when I noticed the officer had a light in his vest. I asked what model when he removed the light and handed it to me, a Streamlight Stinger. I handed over my Fenix TK35UE. 

He liked the light enough that I gave him a link for purchase. I saw him again last week, now carrying the TK35UE.

It sucks when your parents get old.


----------



## torchsarecool (Feb 7, 2016)

Doesn't anyone else have a "safe haven" for using lights without being judged. A few UK members may back me up here, but around the lake district national park it feels so normal to walk/hike late on after dark aided by torches. Everyone is either outdoorsy or country folk so nobody thinks twice about it. In fact, people will even give you a cheery hello as you walk past.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 7, 2016)

It's those walking around _without_ a flashlight we're suspicious of where I'm from.


----------



## dmattaponi (Feb 7, 2016)

I live in a pretty rural area, and I doubt that anyone would have much to say about my light one way or another. Nevertheless I usually walk without the light being on unless it is so dark that I can't see where I am stepping. I reserve my light for unusually dark nights, or when I want to identify something...or I'll flash it sometimes if I'm on a road and a car is approaching just to make myself more visible.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Feb 7, 2016)

If you live in America I would suggest reading up on the differences between a "consensual encounter" & "being detained" & your rights & options within those two scenario's when a law enforcement officer interacts with you. 

And if your being detained respectfully inquire as to what the "PC(probable cause)" is for the detainment.

The vast majority of LEO's have IMO been very reasonable & are merely following up on a call & not necessarily trying to hassle you.


----------



## chillinn (Feb 7, 2016)

FroggyTaco said:


> The vast majority of LEO's have IMO been very reasonable & are merely following up on a call & not necessarily trying to hassle you.



I have the same concerns as OP. Few years ago I returned to an area that I otherwise was feeling pretty comfortable, grew up around here. Oh, Augustish 2014, a young girl was garishly flirting with me, legal yet too young. I explained I could not in good faith pursue, and asked if she'd like to make a new friend instead. She was new to the area, too. Only talked to her that one time. Yada yada yada, someone called the police on me. With no crime or anything remotely resembling crime, I became an interest to local law enforcement. idk, she may be a daughter of a LEO. No real harrassment, other than some due process rights being violated, but for the reason for this anacdote, just felt LEO presence every time I left the house for several months.

So here's the reason I'm sharing. Once when I was out during the day, a uniform in an unmarked vehical, probably his personal light pickup (never seen an unmarked light pickup w/ cap), sidled up beside me on my passenger side, and was aiming what I believe was his Arc AAA flashlight at me, just above the window height. Obviously this joker is a CPF member and identified me for (my ridiculous CPF posts and) what I was doing at the public beach with my flashlights before I was banned (the due process civil rights violation I mentioned).

Ok, I really need to be less verbose, sorry. I am glad to hear I am not alone, and at least one other has concern for using flashlights at night outdoors in a perfectly legal manner. I was raised in a free country. I'm not certain where I am now. Aware of my rights, I used to be pretty bold, though always compliant, with LEO... but no more; now I am twice shy.

note: it is slightly possible I had mistaken the young girl's nervousness for flirting, as that may be my super power, to make young girls nervous. Also, I've never experienced LEO's going out of their way to harrass anyone, ever. IMHO, they simply do their jobs. Its only when a citizen spotlights you for scrutiny by unncessarily and inappropriately calling the police to make a report that trouble may occur. Because that is what police do, answer complaints. It is a busy body citizen that is the true cause of the unnecessary police-involved tragedies that the media is fervent about reporting. Obey lawful orders, folks. And just to be safe, avoid interacting with attractive young women. Again, sorry for too many words.


----------



## MX421 (Feb 7, 2016)

ven said:


> true!!
> 
> Especially if blinded by 14,000+ lumens..........



I guess in that case, no one sees you at all, huh?


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 7, 2016)

chillinn said:


> Obviously this joker is a CPF member and identified me for (my ridiculous CPF posts and) what I was doing at the public beach with my flashlights before I was banned (the due process civil rights violation I mentioned).



Do you feel strangers are often talking about you behind your back?


----------



## Tre_Asay (Feb 7, 2016)

This is of a little concern to me because I often go running in a greenbelt at night, it is privately owned property but there are walking trails that are open to the public.

While there is quite a bit of light pollution, in fact enough light to see the trail on a cloudy night, I prefer using at least a little bit of night due to loose barbed wire, spiders, snakes, etc being in the area. My concern is less about being seen by houses and more by being targeted by the local population of homeless and gangs. I guess when I shine 800+ lumens :shrug: to light up the whole little valley people might think I am a cop or something.


----------



## hotlight (Feb 7, 2016)

Maybe a slight paranoia...I think I am just more aware and prepared for police interaction. 


Best way to avoid unwanted contact, I think, would be to do your "testing" and leave ASAP. 
The person peeping out of their windows wouldn't have a chance to call the police..and if they did, you would be out of there. Who knows, the cops might investigate the caller for a prank call, diversionary call, or even mental evaluation.(you know, looking out windows at night for people/things that are "after" them--seeing bright lights/hallucinating lol)


----------



## chillinn (Feb 7, 2016)

StarHalo said:


> Do you feel strangers are often talking about you behind your back?



Hi, StarHalo. Stop following me. Just kidding. Yes, at times I have the distinct impression that strangers know me, but all that is necessary for that to be true is to have a reputation. It could be that I'm _in_famous. That's better than famous, right? Whether in public or private, I am a perfect gentleman, considerate, respectful and polite. I make mistakes at times, and say inappropriate things, so I say as little as possible to strangers. I do not behave as though I own the place, with entitlement, but instead always have others on my mind when interacting with them. When put on the spot, and one must decline an offer out of decency, there is no good outcome if that offer came from an attractive individual that is quite used to others recognizing their attractiveness, and getting their way. I have found that its true that some cannot take 'no' for an answer without feeling insulted or hurt, but for my part, I try my best not to hurt anyone, or allow myself to be hurt. Some have said I am arrogant, and I used to be, but now I'm perfect. Again, little tiny joke there. There is a vast chasm of misunderstanding between arrogance and delusions of grandeur... and in my best moods I am guilty of the latter. But enough about you, lets get back on topic and talk about me.  

No, lets get back on topic and talk about paranoia vs. intolerance. 



Kurt Cobain said:


> Just because you're not paranoid, don't mean they're not after you



Feeling a little paranoid is natural. Being completely oblivious to others is pathological.


----------



## bdogps (Feb 7, 2016)

Luckily I don't have to fret about using torches where I live. Bicyclists use their lights all the time at night and most people are use to them. As other have stated, don't shine them on people's faces, don't shine them on people's property, and don't shine them on animals. I wonder if what time at night matters when it comes to using your torch? 9pm vs 12am?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 7, 2016)

Ive felt like OP before but learned the capabilities of my lights and especially learned to point my lights towards the ground most of the time in front of me instead of pointing for example my SR52UT at any of my neighbors houses and accidentally totally light them up. Im careful near or along roads with my blinding lights at night. Most of the time when I see a car coming at night Ill either point the light straight down at my feet which most of the time lights me up completely without pointing outwards and blinding a passing driver. Only when a car is driving erratically and obviously doesnt see me do I raise the bezel to where I cannot be missed.

Lots of bicyclists around me as well. Almost every one of them have a cheap evilbay xxxxFire bike light bolted on they are actually almost acceptably bright at least I can see them coming. There is a large park near me as well that is perfect for testing lights. Unfortunately the park is closed at dark and the cops cruise through the parks parking lot once every hour or so. As badly as I want to take my tripods and camera and lights to the park to test at night I know it would likely get me at least questioned by the county cops. Be pretty hard to say Im just passing through when Ive got two tripods set up, a camera, laser range finder etc. 

I live along the Potomac River outside DC. I remember when I first got my M3XS-UT Javelot I really wanted to see what it could do so I took it out along the George Washington Parkway that runs parallel to the river stopping at little rest areas to step out the car to blast the Javelot across the water. I eventually got to Old Town Alexandria a very affluent and historic town right on the river. Made the mistake of trying to take beam shots across the water within 30 feet of rows of multi million dollar town houses. 

Within 5 minutes I was face to face with 4 Alexandria cops with their shitty Surefires accusing me of casing the big rich town houses. My camera was rested on top of a deck pier and was clearly pointed out away from the houses and out over the water. They were young cops so I busted their balls a bit after they searched me. They didnt believe anybody would be taking photos of a flashlight beam I simply said "look" pointed the Javelot out over the river and turned it on high they were speechless it was funny. I made fun of their Surefires put my gear in my big pockets and told them to have a pleasant evening and walked off.


----------



## Incand-Collector (Feb 7, 2016)

What other people may think is also one of my main concerns when using flashlights outdoors.
I live in a sub-urban area now, and have spent many years in a more rural area, too.

Childhood memories, still valuable today:
I remember my grandfather telling me as a kid, when we were walking about 200 yards
on the pavement to a small shop after dark, to always shine my flashlight on the sidewalk.
Never onto the street at cars as this could possibly distract them. 
We were using plastic incand flashlights with two alkaline batteries, nothing brighter than a MiniMag or 2C/D incand
when defocused.
I heed this advice to the present day, especially considering the power of modern flashlights.

My mother once told me when I was playing around with a flashlight inside the house, which I did a lot when I was young,
not to shine it at the closed curtains after dark.
Her concern was, our neighbors might call the police, thinking of a burglar inside our house. oo:
When handling flashlights I still avoid doing this in rooms, where neighbors could 
get the impression:'Oh, there's someone with a flashlight inside. Thats suspicious, isnt't it?'

Thoughts on the social acceptance of flashlights:
I have been walking in our neighborhood with a flashlight quite a few times and I am leaning towards
the use of incandescent flashlights in areas with other people and cars around.
The main reason is that LEDs might have a blinding, or at least distracting effects on those coming towards me.
I feel better, more confident, when being seen with a warm tinted incandescent flashlight,
because more people are used to it compared to LED.

I think it's acceptable to shine a flashlight into very dark spots briefly, where a robber could hide.
If it is directly along your path you always have a good excuse.
Large objects on private property may obstruct vision, compromising safety in the dark.
Therefore it would in my opinion be acceptable to shine a lights spillbeam into a dark area next to a bush or 
waste container directly next to the pavement even if this means the light hits a few meters of private ground.

Doing such things as standing still and generously lighting up a nice looking house with 1000+ lumens
to behold it, is the most obvious no-no, of course. 

I have found my ideal flashlight for walking around outdoors to be the incandescent MagCharger.
It's a pity they seem to have discontinued it in favor of the LED version.
With the beam focused to flood, it meets my expectations of nicely lighting up the sidewalk 
for a few meters without being blindingly bright.
(Ok, it has beam artifacts and donut hole, but i can live with that very well.)
The halogen bulb renders the colors of plants beautifully.
I haven't had a negative reaction of any sort to this light when walking past other people.

How you hold a light in the most socially acceptable way is disputable.:thinking:
'Carrying' a light at or below hip height might in some cases be blinding as 
one could look into the reflector from the front.
For a light not to distract or blind, neither spot nor spill shall shine upon anyones face. :laughing:

I have experimented holding the MagCharger resting on my shoulder,
shining downwards in a steep angle in front of my feet.
This way I have very good control of where the floody beam goes.
It may look weird to others, but there is less chance to look into the source of light from the front.

Another point is about animals, I shine a light into a natural environment very seldom and if so, only for a second to
see how far the beam goes, considering birds, squirrels or deer being disturbed by my light.
With intense throwers, I fear a bird could fly through the beam and may crash-land due to shock:mecry:. 

Flashlights are nice, I love collecting them, but using them in the dark outdoors always reminds me of 
my responsibility towards others and animals. Minimum impact principle, so to say.
It may be over-cautious in some points but better safe than sorry.
Finally attesting myself being quite a bit paranoid about using flashlights outdoors.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 7, 2016)

my main light is a Nitecore MH20. It does what I need a light to do out to about 25-30 yards I always have it on me. People where I am are some of the worst drivers in the country. Just checking my mailbox after dark has the MH20 out on full blast aimed at my feet. The amount of drivers that dont see the 990 lumens totally illuminating me get the light aimed up off the ground a bit towards them to get their attention as I try to get out of the way. All but a few of my lights are cool white in other words they are bright as hell and look "official" ie a LEO light. Gets their attention right quick when that beam comes off the ground in their direction.

The new Maglite 3rd Gen XML2 LED lights are incredible general use lights that put out a bright non neutral LEO looking beam. The new Mags run for hours on high its amazing for how little they cost. That and I can use the Magss as a baton should I need to. Should I be outdoors at dark for more than a few minutes walking out a hundred yards or so then damn the photon torpedoes sometimes Ill grab my 2400 lumen EagTac MX25L2 Turbo head and turn night into day. Animals always lock up and freeze in the beam of my lights but at least I know they are there. Lots of woods around my suburbs going out to the river. I usually have an EDC light around 1000 lumens to momentary press on and investigate whatever. I dont like anything dimmer than my 524 lumen 3rd Gen Mag.

There is a local county ordinance here which pretty much says I can blast music and be annoying with electronics till 11pm so hey Im not out to suddenly blind people and cause accidents Im just making my way with superior lighting with a bit of common sense. I wish I had a lot of land to explore at night of my own but its tight here in the suburbs. The ignorant local bike riders with their cheap but bright LED bike lights have their lights pointed directly out forward easily blinding oncoming people cars etc. There are still a few crime ridden areas within walking distance of my house I usually have crooks that live there passing by my house to get there. Sometimes theyll be on foot and drunk and decide to use my lawn as a bathroom at 1 in the morning they get lit up stumble around and leave.


----------



## JohnSmith (Feb 7, 2016)

I think the only thing unusual about using a flashlight is that so few people do! If it's dark, I have a light. And if I need more light than the environment provides, I use the flashlight. I live in suburbia and no one has ever called the cops on me when I was out walking, running, or performing any other task at night.


----------



## Slumber (Feb 8, 2016)

This thread reminds of the Watergate scene on Forrest Gump.


----------



## 186kmps (Mar 5, 2016)

I try to be considerate when using my lights,after all, we want more people with us,not against us. I don't have much trouble controlling throw beam lights. I do notice when walking my dogs in our apt. complex,controlling my flood flashlights can be tough. Especially if people are walking around.Time to ramp down!:shakehead


----------



## Sambob (Mar 5, 2016)

Tell them you're trying to make a youtube video? I go outside all the time and use my flashlight I live In the city and thanks to the amount of tree's lining my block and blocking out the street lights you need a flashlight but, I see a lot of dog walker's using them too.
I think people maybe more concerned If It's like 1,2,3 In the morning, you may want to check to see If those recreation field's are only open for certain hour's like city parks are I personally was never to worried about using my flashlight and what people might think.


----------



## eh4 (Mar 5, 2016)

I think overall all that with power comes responsibility, and when you shine a bright light somewhere you are kind of making that area Your Business, so be mindful of what you're making your business. No big deal, just be mindful and responsible.


----------



## 186kmps (Mar 5, 2016)

Yeah,most people end up saying what a good idea it is that I am using it anyway.I live on the outskirts of a high crime area.I also am a night custodian at a nearby school district,and I am usually alone. My flashlights give me a feeling of safety. Even if it is a false sense of security.When I leave a school alone late at night, and walk to my car I light up the whole parking lot. At least I`'ll see them coming!


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 5, 2016)

No. But there is an exception. If a trail brings me near a house and I am hiking late will avoid hitting the home with my light just out of courtesy.


----------



## sticktodrum (Mar 6, 2016)

I usually drop a contact lens outside on Friday nights, so people know I'm out there with a few thousand lumens checking in trees and far away buildings.


----------



## Canuke (Mar 6, 2016)

As I acquired a number of 500+ lumen lights over the past eight years, I found that the best way to test them in the suburbs was to shine them up and down the street along the same general direction as car headlights would be (with no actual cars visible, of course) and to only do so briefly, thereby mimicking said headlights to any casual observer.

In my case, I've encountered more potential issues when testing cameras. I'm in Toluca Lake now, so while I probably look like a film student - not exactly unheard of in these parts - there's also the "paparazzi" factor. I did have one neighbor ask if I were one (he was kidding).


----------



## xzel87 (Mar 13, 2016)

Not an issue over here. Never felt paranoid about it before either.

Just follow the advice given by the above posters; don't light up people's houses, don't shine in other people's windows, don't shine at oncoming cars (unless to get their attention).

In fact, recently I feel that my lights don't get used enough on a daily basis. I'm not sure about others, but using them as a nightlight doesn't really count as really 'using' them.


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 14, 2016)

This topic reminds me of an older (but still classic) CPF thread that some here might find interesting:
*Flashaholics possibly in more danger during an emergency*

Along the lines of the current topic, thoughts like these have prompted me towards using medium/low modes when out&about now, i.e. the minimum illumination required for general outdoor use. No sense in attracting undesired attention.
Edit: Of course, 'nuclear mode' is still available on-demand, as needed. :devil:


----------



## Impossible lumens (Mar 14, 2016)

As others have said, it is quite likely that no one really cares or pays much attention at all. Therefore, outside of consideration for others and general safety, it may well be a matter of one's own personal comfort level when pushing lumens. However, if you experience an *** whooping or gunfire you may have gone too far.


----------



## dragonhaertt (Mar 14, 2016)

I actually have had neighbours at my door for using my EDC in my living room. I live on a 5th floor apartment with a big window and was just walking from the couch to the bedroom after turning off my lights next to the couch.


----------



## Taz80 (Mar 15, 2016)

If your long haired dog has ever gotten sprayed by a skunk you will understand why I like bright lights. I don't have them on high all the time and I try not to light up houses, (except in the winter when the summer people are gone) but I do scan the area where I'm walking on a regular basis.


----------



## harm (Mar 16, 2016)

I live in a suburb that has no streetlights, so yes I often walk at night with a flashlight because... well teenager drivers scare the crap out of me. Shrug. I get enough ambient from most things to be able to walk so my lights don't stay ON. But I do end up having one and have no issues with using it. Shrug. But then again I think the gun might get more attention than the light


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 17, 2016)

I carry one as kinda an extension of my hand... as in bezel down with a waving motion as my arms move back n forth. Drivers can see the motion from a distance.

I avoid shining it in peoples yards or in ways that would appear as though skulking about searching for booty to plunder. 
I try to put myself in the mindset of the typical neighbor... say you are sitting on your porch and somebody down the street is shining a flashlight towards neighbors houses or cars... at a distance one might get the 'something's fishy' thoughts. 

Now shining the flashlight into tree tops and in an upward direction shouldn't alarm anybody besides paranoid crack heads, serious conspiracy theorists or just plain crazy people. 

When I'm away from homes let there be light. 

Like anything in life, a little thinking can make a large difference in how people may or may not react.


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 17, 2016)

I think you are not alone. Today flashlights are usually used only when you need light for the bike or walking along dark paths. Or when you are seeking for something. Turning on a flashlight just for fun is considered as suspicious I guess. Or childish. You must have a strong reason to do it. 
Sometimes when I walk around in the village at evening or night I have hard to not take a flashlight out of the pocket and aim it at some building or at a darker area just for fun. Of some reason I don't want to do it when it's unknown people around me. Even if I don't shine into windows or otherwise disturb people I get the feeling that people wonder what's a strange kind of adult person playing with a flashlight. When I walk in a unilluminated area it's another thing because then I really have a reason to shine up my path. When I ride the bike it's also another situation because it's law to use light even if there are street lights along the road. For the bike I find a headlamp great the best, though.
But there are nice situations when I walk in an unilluminated area and meet for example a person walking his dog. Then I can hear: "wow that's a powerful flashlight!"


----------



## Caesar Tjalbo (Mar 20, 2016)

There are a couple of dark spots in the neighborhood and roaches come out at night, don't want to step on them. I'm pretty sure I'm one of the very few with a good amount of lumens on me in a very wide area but I think I can use it without it causing me trouble.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 20, 2016)

I think one thing that has changed things (good or bad) is that in the old days you'd aim your light towards a house and maybe light up the cat sitting on the porch waiting to go in. Not quite sure what color said cat is, but it's definitely a cat.

But in 016 you aim a modern light at said cat and light up the peoples living room.... like somebody hit a light switch. 

Couple that with a constant burage of dramatic events of murder and mayhem plastered across the tv screen followed by tv shows about the worst in people... even in cartoons and sporting events... next thing you know you end up with a society of paranoid people.... thinking of some crazed burglar all hopped up on who knows what ready to snatch your sleeping child and shoot everybody remaining...

I know those are exagerations, but in 016 it aint far from what's in the minds of helicopter parents and old people. Used to be folks separated tv from reality. Nowadays tv is life and life is tv... 
At least in many parts of America.


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 20, 2016)

If memory serves me right a torch was designed to aid your way in the dark, would not worry what others think at all.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Mar 20, 2016)

Interesting reading the old thread-thanks for sharing. In 1976, I was in Palm Springs at a fireworks show display celebrating America's Bicentennial. Shortly after dark, someone lobbed tear gas into the grandstands. To complicate things more, the two rows directly in front of the stands were filled with kids in wheelchairs from a local facility. They had no way to escape the gas(it was real tear gas back then, not pepper spray). We moved the kids and got the stands evacuated, but we were all so sick and short of breath we went home. Since that time I have always had a flashlight on my person(well, now that I am a Flashaholic, I always have 3-4 on me)...I live in the Southern California desert, and there are a myriad of places where using your 1,000 lumen light won't draw a second look. In the gated community I live in, we know all of our neighbors that are in the immediate vicinity, and when I first meet a new neighbor, I ask about their preparedness for any kind of disaster. They usually get a "gift package" from me with a basic light, batteries and charger and a few supplies with a pamphlet on what the minimum preps that are recommended. I also share that if they see lights in my house or backyard that I am most likely testing new lights-they also have my cell number and permission to call anytime something is questionable...but remember, just because your paranoid it doesn't mean they are not out to get you...


----------



## Triburst1 (Mar 20, 2016)

Haha. I shoot suppressed .22s in my backyard in the middle of the city, so no, I don't worry about flashlights.


----------



## Milw light (Mar 26, 2016)

Lets see, I can walk around without a flashlight & trip & break my neck, orrr brave the distain of a fellow citizen & actually see where I am going....I'm going with the 2nd option.


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 26, 2016)

Milw light said:


> Lets see, I can walk around without a flashlight & trip & break my neck, orrr brave the distain of a fellow citizen & actually see where I am going....I'm going with the 2nd option.



Option 2 for me as well,the op needs another hobby.


----------



## D6859 (Mar 26, 2016)

I first was a little bit shy about using my flashlights in public just for testing them and not using for an actual need (e.g bicycling). Now I have bright enough lights to make people go from "who the heck is in that woods playing with a flashlight" to "holy moly that's bright!"  

I live in a Finnish suburbia so there are little woods here and there. I recently found a great spot to test my flashlights on a path that crosses another path about 100+ metres away. I had just turned on my DP and aiming it over the crossing path when someone came out of the darkness and walked through my hotspot. I hadn't seen him coming because he was wearing dark clothes and no reflector. I hope I didn't blind him. If I had been in his situation I might have thought it was the police looking for someone. I felt a little bit embarrassed for troubling him by then. 

I think accidental blinding like that is fine. I don't feel paranoid and think that guy is coming after me now. I think shining someone's yard or into their house is where I draw the line. It might be interpreted as an invasion of privacy. My room is in the basement so people walking past with a flashlight might shine and see directly into my room and I wouldn't mind (I usually keep my curtains closed anyway). But if someone kept shining the window for longer I might go and ask him what he was up to. 

Some of our neighbours has been playing with a laserpointer and pointing at our TV sometimes when we've been watching it with the roommates. I think it stopped when I walked to the window and aimed a middle finger to the direction where the laser was coming. I didn't want to watch straight at the light source so I didn't see who the neighbour was, I guess they were some kids. If I shone someone's livingroom with some of my most powerful flashlights I think I would get more problem than a one finger salute... 

I'm now visiting home at country side. It's been nice to play with the new flashlights without worrying about neighbours, though I first thought I woke up neighbour's (about 500 metres from our house) dog even when I wasn't aiming at their direction. I guess it was my smell and sound that made her bark and I still need bigger flashlights.


----------



## hyperloop (Sep 13, 2016)

Just surfing the threads and came across this one, I don't think I would be a worried if I could spot someone shining a light and walking around (as long as no suspicious actvities), I would be more worried if someone was lurking in the dark with an NVG. 

And I don't blame LEOs for questioning people who walk around shining lights, c'mon they aren't flashaholics, I can't even play with my NC EC4SW on turbo sob sob.


----------



## Tre_Asay (Sep 14, 2016)

I think I am cursed, I have had streetlights burn out at least 6 times over me.
I have never had problems from others when I use flashlights.
Common sense is to not point directly in eyes or into structures. If I am around sleeping people or in a theater I won't use more than 0.01-1 lumens.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 14, 2016)

Tre_Asay said:


> I think I am cursed, I have had streetlights burn out at least 6 times over me.
> I have never had problems from others when I use flashlights.
> Common sense is to not point directly in eyes or into structures. If I am around sleeping people or in a theater I won't use more than 0.01-1 lumens.



Ha!

I use my flashlights to turn off streetlights. Yup I own a few that can actually fool the sensor into thinking its daylight... provided it is side or bottom mounted.





Hey Mr. Streetlight...feel the Roar of the Pelcan




Turned that one off a bit after that pic was taken


----------



## billcoe (Sep 17, 2016)

Taking a Thorfire S70 or a Convoy L6 out to a crowded campground can be problematical if you have kids with you. They just want to blast the light right out there on high all the time. It's embarrassing and yeah, you get paranoid.


----------



## aginthelaw (Sep 18, 2016)

I've arrested a few people who were paranoid about possessing flashlights. on 2 occasions I've had guys toss lights because it gives more credence to a charge of possession of burglar tools. breaking into a car with a screwdriver is one thing. having a flashlight and a screwdriver closes the case for my judges I guess. logging lights in and presenting it at trial was always a winner in the prosecutors eyes. which is really weird. most burglars wouldn't toss their box cutters saying they need it for work. though if you're not at work it's a concealed weapon. idiots...


----------



## Taz80 (Sep 18, 2016)

I never realized I was collecting burglar tools, how many years am I going to get for a whole bunch:sigh:? On the bright side the summer people are leaving for the winter, so I'll be able to start exercising my lights soon, really stretching their legs:twothumbs. That is until I get sent to prison for have lots of burglar tools. That will be really sad, as my lights will wither and die with no exercise.:mecry:


----------



## FroggyTaco (Sep 19, 2016)

aginthelaw said:


> I've arrested a few people who were paranoid about possessing flashlights. on 2 occasions I've had guys toss lights because it gives more credence to a charge of possession of burglar tools. breaking into a car with a screwdriver is one thing. having a flashlight and a screwdriver closes the case for my judges I guess. logging lights in and presenting it at trial was always a winner in the prosecutors eyes. which is really weird. most burglars wouldn't toss their box cutters saying they need it for work. though if you're not at work it's a concealed weapon. idiots...



Which country?


----------

